
Ask HN: Udemy's Complete Web Developer Course – Yes? No? Maybe? - neilmack
My background is writing&#x2F;editing, then I moved into technical writing, now I want to take the next step and do something creative. I&#x27;m not ready to quit my day job to go get another degree. How do Udemy courses stack up to, say, Continuing Ed at a community college?
======
lnk2w
If you want to become a Web Developer there are some good resources for free
like:

www.coursera.com

www.udacity.com - WebDev with Python

www.theodinproject.com - WebDev with Ruby

www.freecodecamp.com - WebDev with JavaScript

~~~
neilmack
I'll check them out -- thanks!

